# 80's guitar



## Dommak89 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm still looking for THAT 6 string guitar that I like and I'm still on a hunt for good deals.

Lately I've been thinking about a (super-)strat from the 80s or early 90s. Jackson, Charvel, Kramer or Ibanez comes to mind here. Other brand suggestions are welcome, too. However, while I have some knowledge about Ibanezs I know nothing about the other brands.

So I'm basically looking for more information, really. What were good quality models (preferably Japanese) that one might be able to snatch for little money? What were good eras, and what were not so good ones?

An example to get a better picture would be that Charvel Predator.

As for the guitar itself I only have a few demands:
- Strat/Superstrat body
- At least one Humbucker
- Preferably 24 frets (not necessarily) and good neck access if possible (see Charvel Predator).


TL;DR I'm looking for an 80's/90's (super-) strat guitar.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 24, 2013)

oh, I thought this was a contest...I have what might be THE most 80's guitar ever...


----------



## Forkface (Oct 24, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> oh, I thought this was a contest...I have what might be THE most 80's guitar ever...



please do share


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 24, 2013)

a neon green BC Rich Ironbird with OFR bridge, scalloped fretboard, reversed headstock and hot pink DiMarzio humbuckers. I'll try to dig it out sometime.


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't mind it being a contest as long as people are posting in depths details and include pictures 



sniperfreak223 said:


> I'll try to dig it out sometime.


Please do!


----------



## xiphos11 (Oct 24, 2013)

i just got a sweet superstrat in a trade!
its an early 80's jackson fat strat neck, its maple and got that vintage colouring to it. its on a charvel body, OFR, h - s - s


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sounds like something I'm looking for. Wanna share some pics?


----------



## Zado (Oct 24, 2013)

Kramer Stagemaster,immense guitar


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 24, 2013)

Ibanez 5xx-7xx models, charvel model series (especially 4-6), kramers like nightswan, jackson professional series and so on. I can highly recommend any of those. Especially ibanez and charvel are good in my opinion.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 24, 2013)

Besides of what's already been mentioned, the Peavey Vandenberg is a cool shredder, too.

My favorite ones are the Jackson Dinky Professional series, especially the ones with direct mount pickups. I had one DR5, quality is up there with an RG570, but with just a tiny bit thicker, still very thin neck. Playability is second to none, bridge pickup sounds huge. My only concern was the bridge: while it's durable and easily upgradable with Schaller parts, Edge/Lo-Pro/OFR are of better quality. I bought it for about 200 euros, an absolute steal for that guitar. Highly recommended, even for 3-400 euros. An old bolt-on shredder won't get any better than this.


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 24, 2013)

I love the Charvel Models 4-6. However, I've already checked, and at least here in Europe they are hard to come by.

Can you name me a few models off of the Jackson Professional series?


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 24, 2013)

There's constantly charvel models for sale in finland... Don't know about other europe though. There's currently at least 4 charvels at muusikoiden.net for sale.


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 24, 2013)

Jarmake said:


> There's constantly charvel models for sale in finland... Don't know about other europe though. There's currently at least 4 charvels at muusikoiden.net for sale.



Could you send me links via PM? That'd be great.


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 24, 2013)

Pm'ed you


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does any of you have more info on the Charvel CX390?
*
*


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 24, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> Could you send me links via PM? That'd be great.



Sure thing mate. I'll send you some links when I have a bit spare time. I'm sitting in the bus currently and going to do some home renovating at my house. After I have finished I shall send you links. But beware, they're in finnish, so prepare your google translator


----------



## feraledge (Oct 24, 2013)

Just barely outside of your range, but I had a 92 ESP M II Deluxe that was absolutely amazing. The only reason I sold it was because replacing the Floyd style Kahler was a nightmare I didn't feel like dealing with (OFR required a fill and rerouting). But I got that for $600 in great condition aside from the bridge. 
I definitely feel that if you're going to go with an explicitly 80s guitar it should be obnoxious. Crackle, neon, etc. Nostalgia is permissible in this context, so the absurd is legendary. 
Case in point:


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 24, 2013)

I want a ninja turtle guitar...


----------



## feraledge (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there's a little Dan Spitz in all of us. Yearning to be set free and play Caught in a Mosh on a TMNT RR.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a couple ones for you:

Muusikoiden.net - Tori - Charvel Model A (#809341)
Muusikoiden.net - Tori - Charvel USA San Dimas Style 2 (#808241)
Muusikoiden.net - Tori - Jackson Fusion Ex (#803040)
Muusikoiden.net - Tori - Charvel Model 1 (#799165)
Muusikoiden.net - Tori - Charvel model 3 vasuri 87-vuodelta (#797257)
Muusikoiden.net - Tori - Jackson Kelly XL, Charvel 3, Charvel Stx custom, Charvel 750XL (#793101)

One of them is a lefty and one is jackson, but what the hell. And there's usually more than these available.


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 24, 2013)

feraledge said:


> I definitely feel that if you're going to go with an explicitly 80s guitar it should be obnoxious. Crackle, neon, etc. Nostalgia is permissible in this context, so the absurd is legendary.



I do feel the same, yet I haven't found a guitar yet. I've seen a few models, but most of them had something, that I didn't like.

Point me in a direction


----------



## Clydefrog (Oct 24, 2013)

Find yourself a classic Kramer Baretta. Growing up, my dad had a black 1984 Kramer Baretta and a pink Baretta from a year I'm not sure (some 80s model I'm sure). OFRs, amazing necks... wish I had one.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 24, 2013)

Someone on this forum picked this up years ago. It wins on all fronts. (Note: I hate graphic guitars, but if it's going to have a graphic it should be 80s ridiculous IMO.)






But you won't go wrong with most 80s Ibanez, Jacksons, or ESPs barring how well they've been treated. 
Some finish porn: 

















Any bright color...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 24, 2013)

You'd be mad not to check out the original run of the Ibanez RG550 and 570.


----------



## Force (Oct 24, 2013)

Does the guitar have to come from the 80's or just look like it? The Jackson Professional, Performer & Concept series are 90's models. You could always get it re-finished.

Here's a couple of mine for ideas........................


----------



## MikeyLawless (Oct 24, 2013)

For kramers, the focus series sounds about in your range. Japanese made. Vester were nice as well but short lived


----------



## donsimon (Oct 24, 2013)

Washburn ec29 or ec36


----------



## Zado (Oct 24, 2013)

incoming 80's schecters


----------



## Chris O (Oct 24, 2013)

Some of my past favorites here:


----------



## 12enoB (Oct 24, 2013)

MikeyLawless said:


> For kramers, the focus series sounds about in your range. Japanese made. Vester were nice as well but short lived



Agreed.

There's a pink f-1000 on ebay for $300. 

What's the point in having an 80s guitar if its not some outrageous color?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 24, 2013)

donsimon said:


> Washburn ec29 or ec36



As awesome as these probably are, they're rarer than rocking-horse shit and will thus be pretty expensive when they do show up (which is almost never).


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 24, 2013)

Force said:


> Does the guitar have to come from the 80's or just look like it? The Jackson Professional, Performer & Concept series are 90's models. You could always get it re-finished.
> 
> Here's a couple of mine for ideas........................



That warlock is tits!


----------



## Jason2112 (Oct 24, 2013)

Pretty much any MIJ Charvel is a winner, except for the CX series and the ones with the side-by-side staggered single coils (Charvel 275 I think?). I also highly recommend Jackson "Professional" guitars, especially the Dinky and Soloist models. Be careful of the Fusion guitars, they're 24 fret but have a 24.75" scale so if you tune Eb or below you'll have some floppy strings.

I have owned many Ibanez RG's and the original run of RG550's from '87 to '91 are awesome IF you find one with a straight neck. Newer RG2550/RG3550 Prestige have the same vibe as the older ones but are built much better.

I don't have as much knowledge with BC Rich or Kramer, but as a general rule, be careful with anything made after, say, 1992 and you should be fine. American Kramers from that time period look like stellar instruments.


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow thanks for the input. There are a lot of fine guitars in this thread. I agree to the color being freaky, but it's not my main concern. It would be a nice addition though.

Might be a dumb question, but what should I be typing when looking for these Jacksons Professionals? Whenever I look for Jackson Professional Dinky, Google always shows me the newer models.



Jason2112 said:


> Pretty much any MIJ Charvel is a winner, except for the CX series and the ones with the side-by-side staggered single coils (Charvel 275 I think?). I also highly recommend Jackson "Professional" guitars, especially the Dinky and Soloist models. Be careful of the Fusion guitars, they're 24 fret but have a 24.75" scale so if you tune Eb or below you'll have some floppy strings.


What is wrong with the CX and the 275? Are you sure about the 275, do you mean this one for example?


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 25, 2013)

Chris O said:


>



What models are those Charvels and Jacksons? I was never a fan of BC Rich, but I would love to own the first and red one. Do you know its model?


----------



## Zado (Oct 25, 2013)

ok this topic is really gassin me for spandex and long hair


----------



## Jason2112 (Oct 25, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> Might be a dumb question, but what should I be typing when looking for these Jacksons Professionals? Whenever I look for Jackson Professional Dinky, Google always shows me the newer models.



Here is everything you would ever want to know about Jackson "Professional" guitars:
Guide to the Japanese Jackson Pro series guitars from 1990 - 1995

Essentially if it has the word "Professional" on the headstock there's a good chance it's a great guitar.




Dommak89 said:


> What is wrong with the CX and the 275? Are you sure about the 275, do you mean this one for example?



That one looks pretty well modified. I'm sure it started life as this:





You see that bridge pickup? The only way to replace it is to carve out the opening to fit a slanted humbucker like your pic. Eh, it's a decent guitar either way. Jackson/Charvel lost their mind on the CX series. New headstock shape, crappy components, not worth the hassle.


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 25, 2013)

Jason2112 said:


> Here is everything you would ever want to know about Jackson "Professional" guitars:
> Guide to the Japanese Jackson Pro series guitars from 1990 - 1995
> 
> Essentially if it has the word "Professional" on the headstock there's a good chance it's a great guitar.



Thanks man I appreciate it.



> Jackson/Charvel lost their mind on the CX series. New headstock shape, crappy components, not worth the hassle.



Well that's good to know. And that's actually why I started whole thread, because I have no idea when and on which models the quality of those guitars went downhill.


Right now my search focuses more and more on the HSS or HS guitars, mainly the Kramer Pacer Custom and the Pacer Deluxe as well as the Baretta III, Charvels models 4 and 6 and the Jackson Professional Dinky or Soloist w/ this configuration.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 25, 2013)

Jason2112 said:


> ... Be careful of the Fusion guitars, they're 24 fret but have a 24.75" scale so if you tune Eb or below you'll have some floppy strings.



You won't, you just need some thicker strings. You can easily tune a Les Paul to C, and there are some 7-strings with this scale, too, which will intonate just fine at standard B or a half step down.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 25, 2013)

This thread is awesome. Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Luafcm (Oct 25, 2013)

this one is a 1980


----------



## feraledge (Oct 25, 2013)

Chris O said:


> [/URL]



There might have been a time in my past when I might have scoffed at this. I was wrong. It was me, not this guitar. This guitar is amazing on many levels.


----------



## Chris O (Oct 25, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> What models are those Charvels and Jacksons? I was never a fan of BC Rich, but I would love to own the first and red one. Do you know its model?



The Charvels on the couch are:
95 San Dimas
Model 3
Model 4M
Model 4
Model 3A
95 San Dimas

*Sorry I can't remember the exact nomenclature on the SD's... They were USA models though, and they were okay - not to the level of the current ones though.

Not sure what you mean by "red one" or "first one" - which pic are you referring to? The only red guitar is the Jackson Custom Shop strat in red snakeskin. 

The BC Rich pic on the couch are:
USA ST-3
USA Innovator (very rare)
USA Gunslinger
USA Gunslinger
USA Gunslinger
USA ST-3

The blue snake 'Slinger was the best sounding BC Rich I ever played. I miss that one a lot.


----------



## Chris O (Oct 25, 2013)

feraledge said:


> There might have been a time in my past when I might have scoffed at this. I was wrong. It was me, not this guitar. This guitar is amazing on many levels.



It was a TERRIFIC player too. I absolutely love the Quarter Pounder in the neck - chimey and LOUD! Love it! The RTM in the bridge was okay, but I'd take a JB over it.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 25, 2013)

Chris O said:


> The Charvels on the couch are:...



Thanks for sharing! I love those old Charvels. I played some, all were well-mentained instruments, so all played exceptionally well, but I don't trust all those old bridges.

Did you own Ibbies from that era, too? How do they compare?


----------



## Chris O (Oct 25, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love those old Charvels. I played some, all were well-mentained instruments, so all played exceptionally well, but I don't trust all those old bridges.
> 
> Did you own Ibbies from that era, too? How do they compare?



I had a couple RG565's. They were decent, but I was a C/J guy! It seemed like you were one or the other back then. 

The bridges on the Charvels were decent, but the knife edges wore fast, and the fine tuners/string lock screws were soft and stripped a lot. That said, they were super easy to set up, and pretty solid. I had no tone issues either. The Schaller Floyds that came later wee a lot better.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn guys, you're killing me here! Inflicting some serious GAS with those pictures. I love 80's wacky hairmetalguitars.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 25, 2013)

Chris O said:


> I had a couple RG565's. They were decent, but I was a C/J guy! It seemed like you were one or the other back then.
> 
> The bridges on the Charvels were decent, but the knife edges wore fast, and the fine tuners/string lock screws were soft and stripped a lot. That said, they were super easy to set up, and pretty solid. I had no tone issues either. The Schaller Floyds that came later wee a lot better.



Well, I had an Ibanez as my one and only guitar for 18 years, and couldn't complain, but since I started buying and trading guitars, I'm just a bit biased towards Jackson 6-string guitars. (My favorite budget 7 is still an Ibby.) I've never had a Charvel, though, and that's down to the hardware, to be honest. Japanese Ibanez trems (Edge, Lo-Pro) are just about as perfect as a floating trem can get, but on the Charvels, as you just wrote, you find softer materials that require a lot of work. I've heard the same thing about Charvels from local C/J gurus. Later Takeuchi or other Floyd license trems might be less pain in the ass.

That said, I just bought a Jackson (SLSMG, no hardware issues at all, simple as a brick), and if my budget allows me to, I'll hunt down a good old Charvel, too. I'd love to have a red Model 1.  That won't be easy, though. Here's a local Model 3, for about 280 euros... Or here's a model 4 for $700/500&#8364;. Yeah, I know, European prices are crazy compared to US used price level.


----------



## 12enoB (Oct 25, 2013)

I just bought this '86 Charvel Model 5. The Model 5 and Model 6 are definitely my favorites. I saw an immaculate pink model 6 on craigslist the other day, and if it wasn't overpriced I would have snagged it too. I owned a model 3 as a kid, that I bought off my old-school hair metal guitar teacher. That guitar was god damn fantastic.

The model 2 is pretty badass as well, and I've been seeing a lot pop up on craigslist. Only bridge pickup on those, so its pretty damn '80s.


----------



## Pushingink (Oct 25, 2013)

Not to sound too old but in the 80's I played a B.C. Rich Gunslinger in snakeskin finish and a maroon Charvel. Loved both guitars to death.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 25, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> a neon green BC Rich Ironbird with OFR bridge, scalloped fretboard, reversed headstock and hot pink DiMarzio humbuckers. I'll try to dig it out sometime.



The description sounds like a winner  

Dig up those photos!


----------



## redstone (Oct 25, 2013)

Hamer Slammer Diablo. (90's)


----------



## redstone (Oct 25, 2013)

Speaking of the devil, Hamer Slammer Series Diablo Double Humbucker Floyd Rose Cutaway Electric Guitar | eBay

Seems like it just needs new frets, finish and neck readjustment etc.. will be a dead mint Diablo for maybe $700 ? Hurry up before I buy it


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 26, 2013)

Jason2112 said:


> Jackson/Charvel lost their mind on the CX series. New headstock shape, crappy components, not worth the hassle.



I have to take a little exception to this. Although some of the CX's had vintage bridges to try and compete with the normal Fender strat crowd, which didn't go over big at the time, the components used were just fine.

I have a cx390, it has the same takeuchi floyd rose as most of the pointy charvels, it has jackson pickups, bass wood body, etc. The only thing that didn't seem to make the market happy was the semi strat headstock. At the time people either wanted pointy or regular strat shape(but of course they couldn't do it because fender wouldn't let them).

Don't get me wrong I know the bottom of the cx line didnt appeal to many, but the upper end ones seem to me to be of equal quality as the rest of the MIJ stuff. I have had many fusions, predators, model 6's, etc.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 26, 2013)

Damn, that hamer diablo is droolworthy! Now I want one.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Oct 26, 2013)

Force said:


>



Aha Force's infamous Jackel Predinky puts in another appearance. Still sharp.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got an '86 Kramer Pacer Custom II in flip flop pink with a top mount OFR. It's definitely and '80s guitar, but it's not over the top cheesy. Those mid-decade USA Kramers with top mount Floyds get my vote!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 26, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> I want a ninja turtle guitar...



_Everyone_ wants a ninja turtle guitar. Just not everyone _knows_ they want a ninja turtle guitar


----------



## Jason2112 (Oct 27, 2013)

fastmerc said:


> I have to take a little exception to this. Although some of the CX's had vintage bridges to try and compete with the normal Fender strat crowd, which didn't go over big at the time, the components used were just fine.
> 
> I have a cx390, it has the same takeuchi floyd rose as most of the pointy charvels, it has jackson pickups, bass wood body, etc. The only thing that didn't seem to make the market happy was the semi strat headstock. At the time people either wanted pointy or regular strat shape(but of course they couldn't do it because fender wouldn't let them).
> 
> Don't get me wrong I know the bottom of the cx line didnt appeal to many, but the upper end ones seem to me to be of equal quality as the rest of the MIJ stuff. I have had many fusions, predators, model 6's, etc.



Sorry man, I didn't know they had an upper end to the CX line. They all seemed like entry level stuff. At the time I would've played a Charvette over a CX....


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 27, 2013)

Jason2112 said:


> Sorry man, I didn't know they had an upper end to the CX line. They all seemed like entry level stuff. At the time I would've played a Charvette over a CX....



I hear ya, not that much info out there on them, but the CX were still MIJ, vs the charvette which was Korean. Its just my belief it was a marketing goof for charvel at the time, not really a quality thing


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 28, 2013)

redstone said:


> Speaking of the devil, Hamer Slammer Series Diablo Double Humbucker Floyd Rose Cutaway Electric Guitar | eBay
> 
> Seems like it just needs new frets, finish and neck readjustment etc.. will be a dead mint Diablo for maybe $700 ? Hurry up before I buy it



Looks nice although "Hamer" doesn't ring a bell at all.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 28, 2013)

just a few 80's guitars I love and that symbolise the 80's so perfectly


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 28, 2013)

For anybody, who is looking for the same info as I was on Charvel, Jackson or Kramer, those were my main go-to pages:

Jackson
Charvel
Kramer


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, but can somebody confirm me this Charvel? It says in the describtion that it's a Charvel Model 3D. However, I've never read about a Model 3D. I only know of the Model 3DR which looks almost exactly like this one, except it has a reverse headstock.

Here are some pics:







So does the Model 3D exist or is this a different model that has been modified?


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 29, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> Sorry for the double post, but can somebody confirm me this Charvel? It says in the describtion that it's a Charvel Model 3D. However, I've never read about a Model 3D. I only know of the Model 3DR which looks almost exactly like this one, except it has a reverse headstock.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> ...



Id say some just did a neck swap. However, unless they are trying to get loads of money claiming its rare, its probably a fine guitar.


----------



## fastmerc (Oct 29, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> just a few 80's guitars I love and that symbolise the 80's so perfectly
> 
> While all those are great, the Vandy Puzzle pic you have is from a website that sells counterfeits so you may want to edit that pic out. No real need to give counterfeiters any publicity.


----------



## pstar (Nov 3, 2013)

any of the pointies r still vaiable


----------

